# Designing Military display case



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

My wife never knew her father as he was killed in WWII.
I have looked at the various designs for displaying the flag and medals and had settled on a flag case on small supports over an oblong case that held the medals.
We'd gone to the Dept of the Army and found most of his records which included the medals he was awarded.
In anticipation of what they were I had ordered those that I thought he qualified for.
I requested that a flag fly over the Capital on Aug 28, the day he died in 1944. That got here Tuesday.
Today we got another package from the Army. He had also been awarded the Bronze Star, which was totally unexpected.

Now for my dilemma. My wife does not know that I am making this for her and when she saw the orders that went with the Bronze Star and Purple Heart she wanted them framed.

I'm looking for some suggestions as I think that one case with all the items will be too bulky, awkward, not properly proportioned.

Standard 5×8 flag folded is 24" on the long side which sits nicely on a shadowbox 4×24. To put that on top of another frame about 12×24 gets a little big.

Thoughts appreciated.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Flag with metals and two separate frames on each side with the letters.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Karson has a good idea.

I have seen some cases that would hold everything. The bottom would have three compartments. You could put all of the medals in the middle under the flag and have a certificate on each side. It all depends on how wide you want to go and if you want to hang it or have it sit on a mantle.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Are you only showing medals or will you show ribbons and devices as well?

If you don't understand the difference let me know and I can explain and maybe even help you identify what he would have been eligible for.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks.

I'll post a photo when it is done.

Lee


----------



## horologist (Feb 29, 2008)

Lee,
I also think separate cases are the way to go and made a simple cases for my wife, as it seemed to me that the case was the least significant part of the display.


----------

